# RR: 148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Upshaw, Zinman (cond.), Orchestra of St. Luke's	(1988)










2.	Steber, Strickland (cond.), Dumbarton Oaks Orchestra	(1950)










3.	Price, Schippers (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1968)










4.	McNair, Levi (cond.), Atlanta Symphony Orchestra	(1991)










5.	Gauvin, Alsop (cond.), Royal Scotish National Orchestra	(1999)










6.	Hendricks, Tilson Thomas (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1994)










7.	Battle, Previn (cond.), Orchestra of St. Luke's	(1992)










8.	Alexander, De Waart (cond.), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra	(1992)










9.	McGurk, Measham (cond.), West Australian Symphony Orchestra	(1973)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Upshaw, Zinman (cond.), Orchestra of St. Luke's	(1988)
2.	Steber, Strickland (cond.), Dumbarton Oaks Orchestra	(1950)
3.	Price, Schippers (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1968)
4.	McNair, Levi (cond.), Atlanta Symphony Orchestra	(1991)
5.	Gauvin, Alsop (cond.), Royal Scotish National Orchestra	(1999)
6.	Hendricks, Tilson Thomas (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1994)
7.	Battle, Previn (cond.), Orchestra of St. Luke's	(1992)
8.	Alexander, De Waart (cond.), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra	(1992)
9.	McGurk, Measham (cond.), West Australian Symphony Orchestra	(1973)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

